# Slow down



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

:shock: 
Lexus
Total posts: 1002 
:shock: 


Dont want you getting fish burn out. The water in all our tanks cant put that out.
:lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO, she's a girl that likes to talk LOL


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i had 700 posts when the forum went down.

Edit: I spelled posts as postes? :?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea i had about the same


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

lol
i think Lexus has posted AT LEAST once on every topic.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, good going lexus!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ah, geez. I guess I've really gotten into this fish thing...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol it's cool lexus i think ur nice


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, may I change it from talkative to active... what do you think?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Active in many ways but when not when it comes to exercise!

Haha no one will catch me now! :twisted: 

:roll: j/k

I am addicted to this site though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool!
Well I dun really like exercises neither...


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

As I tell the doctors I am not a lazy person just when it comes to exercise


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

lol
addicted....aren't we all? at least to something :twisted: 

:wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm..is it really wrong to, be able to fall asleep with 10 tanks in one room and hearing the trickle of water when others thinks it' sloud? lol


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

some things are soothing, like rain or riding in a car, some things work for some and some for others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Malawian, that's what my mom says.
"how can yopu sleep w/ all that noise?"
:lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL gotta love it!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With all that running water you better be sure not to wet the bed.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, so that's why part of the couch was darker blue this morning..


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I forgot I was at work when I saw a number over a thousand, so I half-yelled, half-laughed "Holy (you know what)!" Now everyone's looking at me funny...and yes, I do log on this site during work, but it at least LOOKS like I'm busy :wink: .


----------

